# break up concrete walls floor and footing with 312 excavator



## burntside bob (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking for different ways to break up concrete block walls, concrete floor, and concrete footing with a 312 excavator.
Wondering what different ways other contractors have used to do this work.
Reply I am looking for are comments of how you do this work with a 15 ton excavator.
Hopefully I will learn different ways of performing this work.:thumbup:


----------



## Redneckpete (Feb 22, 2008)

Grab concrete with bucket, pull it out and put it into a dump truck.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

How thick are the walls, is there rebar ??

Grab in the middle of the wall with the bucket and pull the walls in. The corners are the strongest, so save them for last. I've done thick walls before by repeatedly dropping a large rock on them. 

I've also done 2ft thicks walls and I had to use a hammer.


----------



## JBryant (Dec 13, 2010)

If the trackhoe is plumbed, rent a hammer. Then after its broken up, just dig it.


----------



## Indy151 (May 10, 2010)

I heard about, (but haven't seen it in action) a hoe-ram type attachment with a round / blunt head rather than the typical point or chisel. Was told that the tool would basically shatter the concrete, shaking it off of the steel for easy separation. And the crumbled material gives you more yards per load of haul off.


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

burntside bob said:


> Looking for different ways to break up concrete block walls, concrete floor, and concrete footing with a 312 excavator.
> Wondering what different ways other contractors have used to do this work.
> Reply I am looking for are comments of how you do this work with a 15 ton excavator.
> Hopefully I will learn different ways of performing this work.:thumbup:


Hit it with the bucket repeatedly until it breaks. Might be there a while. There are several instructional videos on YouTube on how to do this.


----------



## farmboy555 (Aug 13, 2006)

Just work with it. You will see what works with what kind of steel or wire that's in it


----------



## drake (Feb 18, 2012)

rent a hammer anything else u do is goin to be real hard on the machine


----------

